# breeding white cloud help~!



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys, i was wondering if there are any special tips/techniques you'd use for breeding these little guys besides the regular- just putting them together, wait for the eggs and remove parents kinda thing.Yaknow, something that can increase the survival rate of the fry/eggs. 
I currently got 2 males and 4 females.
Thank you all, cheers!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You'll never see eggs. They're egg scatterers. What you want is a rediculously thick layer of bottom cover, like java moss. Just a bunch of plants, very sloppily arrayed in a thick layer that no adult fish can ever get through. Babies will live in this until big enough to not get eaten. Works with most egg scatterers. Have seen many a danio grow up this way.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

would putting a preg. female in 1 of those fry traps used for guppies be a good idea for keeping the eggs away from the parents?:O


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Pebbles or marbles on the bottom along with what java moss and are good. Best to place them in a separate tank with this substrate when they are in breeding condition.

Here is a good link: http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwater-aquariums/fish-breeding/breeding-tetras.aspx


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

flashback3003 said:


> would putting a preg. female in 1 of those fry traps used for guppies be a good idea for keeping the eggs away from the parents?:O


No such thing. Females are gravid, not pregnant. scaterers typically press against eachother, egg and sperm are released together. Therefore, it is useless to put only one female seperate. The only option with scatterers is to remove the bottom, remove the fish, or just have a properly designed bottom.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Last fall or summer someone on this forum was breeding white clouds for the first time, and there's a long thread where more experienced people talked her through it. You might want to check that thread for more info.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

bae said:


> Last fall or summer someone on this forum was breeding white clouds for the first time, and there's a long thread where more experienced people talked her through it. You might want to check that thread for more info.


that was me that was breeding the white clouds, really easy actually. seperate 1 male and female into a tank with a marble substrate. Tank should be atleast 5 gallons. Run a sponge filter in the tank, and have tons of java moss. Let the pair acclimate to the tank for a couple days, the female will fatten up with eggs. Change the water with some cooler water. In the morning see if the female has dropped her eggs, if she has, remove the pair and just wait. The eggs will hatch in a couple days and you should start feeding right away. I got about 200 fry, only 50 survived because it turns out that the tank i was using had lead in it.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

oh, i was wondering, besides using the moss i also heard of using marbles, what type of filtration would i use for it? just a good old sponge filter?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

flashback3003 said:


> oh, i was wondering, besides using the moss i also heard of using marbles, what type of filtration would i use for it? just a good old sponge filter?


the moss is more for the fry after they hatch since theres alot of live food, marbles work the best because the parents can't get to the eggs. a sponge filter is the best for the fry


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

jon021 said:


> that was me that was breeding the white clouds, really easy actually. seperate 1 male and female into a tank with a marble substrate. Tank should be atleast 5 gallons. Run a sponge filter in the tank, and have tons of java moss. Let the pair acclimate to the tank for a couple days, the female will fatten up with eggs. Change the water with some cooler water. In the morning see if the female has dropped her eggs, if she has, remove the pair and just wait. The eggs will hatch in a couple days and you should start feeding right away. I got about 200 fry, only 50 survived because it turns out that the tank i was using had lead in it.


you mean to say that you just popped in a pair and the female after a few days would just start swelling up because i want to do this with my golden white cloud minnows too


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Well my females were already full of eggs when i put them into the breeder tank, so within a day she had already dropped her eggs.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

so if i use marbles and a sponge filter....sponge filter buried in marbles or ontop of marbles?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

flashback3003 said:


> so if i use marbles and a sponge filter....sponge filter buried in marbles or ontop of marbles?


The marbles are essentially replacing gravel, just use a single layer of marbles to cover the bottom of the tank. The sponge filter will sit ontop of the marbles


----------

